# New To Here But Not New To Camping



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

Jumping in with both feet. Family of 4 hit the road on maiden voyage 2 weeks ago for a week with our new Outback , had a wonderful time. Got back and registered to join you at Spring Gulch. Looking forward to Sept..

Susan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I guess we will be meeting you soon!!!

Where are you from?

Gary


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! There is tremendous amount of information and assistance available for the OB's. I hope you and the family have many great trips in the future.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Susan.  Hope to meet you soon!
Darlene


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

make sure you add your automated signature to your posts so we know where you are from, what type of Outback you have, and who is in your family, etc etc...


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcomes ! We just got our 21RS Outback and just love it ! We are from Delaware. Yes I have seen a lot of great info. Infact I have already fallen in love with some mod's. Looking forward to meeting everyone too.
We will be arriving Thur. and staying thru Sunday. We got in the tail end of the sites available at Spring Gulch. I think there were only 5 to choose from. We got # 1505, Some distance away from everyone, I guess it will be quieter for sleeping,







.

Susan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sleeping? At a Rally? Nah!!! To many really cool people to meet and waaaayyyyyyyyy too much to talk about!

Welcome to the best site in cyberspace!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy !! Both feet first is the only way to jump in !!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

[quote name='wolfwood' date='Aug 18 2007, 07:26 PM' post='241702']
Sleeping? At a Rally? Nah!!! To many really cool people to meet and waaaayyyyyyyyy too much to talk about!

Welcome to the best site in cyberspace!

[/quoteX2 on that one. I have not seen such an active and freindly as well as informative site that even comes close.
Welcome to the family and post often. there is a wealth of knowledge to gain from here.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to see you aboard.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Susan
















Outbackers! 

Glad to see you've make yourself at home here









Enjoy your new home on wheels and have fun at the rally!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

The friendliest most informative site on the web, even if it is a bit of a cult!

As Judi says sleeping not allowed, we are still trying to catch up from our first rally and that was back in June!

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Susan!









Glad you found us, and that you will be at the rally.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard Susan! Check out the South Eastern Outbackers Rally for '08 there are 42 of us attending so far! We hope to see you there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

See you at Spring Gulch


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

So happy to have you with us. I am not going to Spring Gulch, But I am sure you will meet some very nice OBr's. Be sure to let us know how your trip goes. I have found this forum to be full of friendly folks and great advice. It's the friendliest place on the internet!

HEIDI


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks I am feeling right at home here !

Susan


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome ! Looking forward to seeing you at Spring Gulch and other rally's.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Also new to Outbackers.com website. Had a run-in with 23 or 24 other outbackers by accident this weekend at Kibby Creek Campground in Michigan. They couldn't believe we had never heard of the website. Wonderful people invited my family to all the activities. Great fun.

Thank you,
The Frank Family


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Frank said:


> Also new to Outbackers.com website. Had a run-in with 23 or 24 other outbackers by accident this weekend at Kibby Creek Campground in Michigan. They couldn't believe we had never heard of the website. Wonderful people invited my family to all the activities. Great fun.
> 
> Thank you,
> The Frank Family


Frank&Beans: Glad to see your post!!!








That will teach you to go camping with an Outback!!!









Welcome Susan!!! You can't escape the Outbackers now!


----------

